# Wow und FSAA



## Blue-Hawaii (1. September 2012)

Hiho.
da ich nach dem Patch Probleme mit meiner Texturaufbau habe wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand FXAA ausprobiert hat und ob das Spiel damit klar kommt!!Ist es besser als 4x Multisampling oder schlechter bei euch?Iwas muss ich falsch machen weil normal habe ich über 60 fps mit 8x Multisampling vom Spiel und mit FXAA habe ich nicht mal 30 aussenorts.Ist es wichtig dass der Ingame Regler auch auf 8x bleibt oder ist es egal wenn ich das FXAA vom Treiber aktiviere??


----------



## infantri (6. September 2012)

Hi FXAA ist für games gedacht die kein AA von haus aus benutzt wie z.b GTA4 Gott sei dank das nvidia sowas tolles entwickelt hat so sieht gta4 mal wirklich gut aus^^

In der beschreibung unter FXAA steht ja auch beschrieben das es für Games gedacht ist die kein AA unterstützen... diablo3 z.b unterstützt AA und wird unscharf wenn man fxaa aktiviert bzw der text wird unscharf. 

Hier mal die beschreibung was Nvidia dazu schreibt.

mfg


----------

